# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  What are you reading?

## tom25365

I am reading rakujitsu no pathos raw manga and This is my favourite manga.
*AND*
What are you reading?

----------


## Tigr44

The Godfather

----------


## SelahReed

I recently finished reading Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand. Incredible book, I'm delighted.

----------


## Yawnstar

The subtle art of not giving a fuck by Mark Manson, hilarious and useful anti-self help book. Highly recommended

----------


## Mixerrr

> The subtle art of not giving a fuck by Mark Manson, hilarious and useful anti-self help book. Highly recommended


ive listened the audio book of this, its great haha

----------


## Pokeshops

> The subtle art of not giving a fuck by Mark Manson, hilarious and useful anti-self help book. Highly recommended


Yeah I've listen to that book in the gym on Audible. Really enjoyed it!

Currently reading "Why nations fail", long read but very interesting insights in why some countries are rich and others are poor.

----------


## francisbaud

I read Principles of anatomy and physiology, but I haven't read in a month or so. I think I'm getting addicted to internet again.

----------


## GeorgeWilson

All I'm reading right now are the articles about kitchen designs. I'm already tired of renovation, and I haven't really started. My friends suggest me to visit this page and leave it all to the professionals, but I wasn't sure if I should pay money for something I could do myself. But I won't be surprised if in the end I'll contact this service, give them the money and forget about it.

----------


## kamarismith

Hi
I`m reading Hamlet)

----------


## Yawnstar

Reading The Chimp Paradox now, another great sel;f help book

----------


## HarryReeves

lord of rings and wow

----------

